

Ted Cruz bill would ban 'FCC's latest adventure in net neutrality' - whbk
http://washingtonexaminer.com/ted-cruz-bill-would-ban-fccs-latest-adventure-in-net-neutrality/article/2548441

======
firloop
I wonder if this was the FCC's plan all along. Since they were deemed unable
to impose net neutrality regulations, perhaps they felt that introducing the
"fast lane" model was the surest way to get Congress to act on the issue.

~~~
joshAg
The FCC is able to impose net neutrality on ISPs, but in order to do so, it
must classify them as a common carrier, which it still has not done. The last
net neutrality regulations were shot down because the FCC was treating the
ISPs like common carriers and still technically classifying them as
information service.

